# Stomach pain after ovulation?



## Divvy

Anyone else get lots of low tummy pain after they have ovulated?

It almost feels like a mix of womb pain, trapped wind, period pain and constipation!

Even bd is painful!

Tummy feels swollen, and as if someone has kicked me. I know it will be gone soon, but still.

Come tell me about yours:flower:


----------



## mrav1

I get it every month after o day. Some days this pain is so bad, I feel like there is a small heavy iron ball near ovary. 

I also get bloating, pain and some days I cannot eat and some days I want to eat and eat and eat.

Vit B6 helps. I am sure this is not same for you- you may have good kind of pain- pain before your BFP!

Good luck.


----------



## MsLesley

oh my...i have been having cramping for over a week now and i have no idea if i am 7 dpo or 2 dpo. my boobs started to hurt last night too...nothing bad but i can feel them achy.

i also have been getting those prickly feelings in my uterus...and not too long ago i got a sharp pain going right up my va ja ja...i get a bad vibe when i get those prickly feelings cause it makes me feel like im going to start af. last month i didnt even get any cramps at all...all i got was those pricklies.:dohh:


----------



## mrav1

Hey MsLesley!

I get that too! Weird twinges near ovary and the first month this happened I thought this is it! Without testing I was so sure that I was pregnant but nothing. After that it happens every month and now I know!


----------



## BumpyCake

I just looked at my past charts to see if my Ov pains came before or after Ov but it says that I get them before, during and after. Lucky me.


----------



## MsLesley

mrav1 said:


> Hey MsLesley!
> 
> I get that too! Weird twinges near ovary and the first month this happened I thought this is it! Without testing I was so sure that I was pregnant but nothing. After that it happens every month and now I know!

mine is actually in my uterus...and i have read alot of ladies calling ovulation pains, cramping and actually meaning in the ovaries but i get both sometimes but mostly cramps that feel like menstrual cramps in my uterus...silly question but that normal? do you other ladies get menstrual type cramping in your uterus too before/during/after ovulation?


----------



## roc

i do! i get cramps, a bit like af quite low in my uterus, around o time, also ovary pains too, i never used to, just in the last year or so, also after my m/c i now get o cramps, i'm think it's normal enough?
anyone else?


----------



## Melissa_M

me! definately. I am 2dpo and have been having them for the past two days. Mine are everywhere but mostly in the lower abdomen region. Right now I also feel like I have a fever or something.


----------



## Zen_Jenn

I'm 9 dpo, and have been bloated since O. This is only my second cycle after BCP, so maybe I've just forgotten, but I swear I'm not normally this bloated! I've had to wear control undergarments (spanx) to work the last few days :( . I've had mild twinges and AF style cramps since the weekend as well. 

It's frustrating that I'm TTC, cause I don't know if it's just my body adjusting to not being on BCP, or if (fingers crossed) I may end up preggers . . .

edit: If AF arrives next week I'm definitely going on a diet . . .


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Just a big FYI

Ovulation cramps occur in your RIGHT side of your belly, around where your appendix is. That's why some women (like me) end up in the hospital with the doctors looking for appendicitis while they are ovulating.

Weird huh? I never knew until I ended up in the ER! LOL!


----------



## Fiore

PrayerfulHope said:


> Just a big FYI
> 
> Ovulation cramps occur in your RIGHT side of your belly, around where your appendix is. That's why some women (like me) end up in the hospital with the doctors looking for appendicitis while they are ovulating.
> 
> Weird huh? I never knew until I ended up in the ER! LOL!


Erm... I though women had 2 overies, one on each side...? :blush: Or am I being extremely niave?


----------



## Melissa_M

I believe you are correct, Fiore :)

I think each month it alternates on which side you ovulate from.


----------



## IMISSCOFFEE

Nope, doesn't alternate all the time. The ovaries actually battle it out to produce a mature egg and then one of them wins. Then, the eggs themselves within the ovary that "won" battle it out amongst themselves. Cool right? So technically you can ovulate from the same ovary every time ( I do, or at least feels like I do)


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Fiore said:


> PrayerfulHope said:
> 
> 
> Just a big FYI
> 
> Ovulation cramps occur in your RIGHT side of your belly, around where your appendix is. That's why some women (like me) end up in the hospital with the doctors looking for appendicitis while they are ovulating.
> 
> Weird huh? I never knew until I ended up in the ER! LOL!
> 
> 
> Erm... I though women had 2 overies, one on each side...? :blush: Or am I being extremely niave?Click to expand...

TRUE which is why I thought it was weird that you always get the same kind of pain on your right side.

Even when i ov on my left side, i get light pain on my left BUT always that same very painful feeling on my right side.


I also recently read an article that said that women who DO feel ovulation only get pain on their right side, around where the appendix is found.:thumbup:


----------



## puffins'mom

Hi ladies, i can feel which side i ov from and sometimes its alternative and sometimes not, the last 3 cycles have been from my left side, which is brilliant as i can only fall preg from the left side as i have a bicornuate uterus and the right side is dodgy and i m/c from the right, so according to my consultant some woman can feel their ov and there implantation pain. 
babydust x


----------



## tonyamanda

hmmm hi girls.. well it looks like im ovulating cause tonight my opk has the darkest line i have ever seen.. but im sick as.. i have had cramping on and off for days.. blah... i don't know what dpo i am cause im still yet to have my AF after my implanon was removed.. :wacko:

babydust girls!! :)


----------



## puppymom32

I am 7dpo and feel very bloaty and crampy too like AF is coming but she isnt due for another 9 days.


----------



## Fiore

I'm forever getting little twinges where I (think) my overies are!! Come to think of it, it's usually in my right. Maybe I'll end up with triplets or something? lol xx

Fairy dust to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Divvy

I wonder why it is on the right? 

Pain has now been replaced with a heavy feeling on womb, like its an after soreness....maybe


----------



## Megg33k

I O'd twice on Clomid... once from each side... I could easily tell you which side it was happening from and when... definitely had the pain switch sides. Weird about the right side thing... confusing too if "only the right" is normal! Goes to show that we can't just all work the same and make it easy!


----------



## Fiore

Divvy said:


> I wonder why it is on the right?
> 
> Pain has now been replaced with a heavy feeling on womb, like its an after soreness....maybe

I've got a weird tingling soreness but not painful, it's weird!


----------



## sassybaby

PrayerfulHope said:


> Just a big FYI
> 
> Ovulation cramps occur in your RIGHT side of your belly, around where your appendix is. That's why some women (like me) end up in the hospital with the doctors looking for appendicitis while they are ovulating.
> 
> Weird huh? I never knew until I ended up in the ER! LOL!

LOL I had exactly the same thing ended up in A&E with my Doctor saying I had appendicitus and I was Pregnant I was in complete shock :) :happydance:


----------



## eogara

thanks God...am not alone. i thought i was da silly girl went to A&E for the apendict scan while the A&E doctor told me its was only midcycle pain:( the pain scared me to death as i could'nt walk n evrytime i sneezed or cough the pain was torching my groin area. just got the pain last couple months ..hmm wondering now if my ovaries is working properly now:D got m\c last year n still ttc:(


----------



## Fiore

eogara said:


> thanks God...am not alone. i thought i was da silly girl went to A&E for the apendict scan while the A&E doctor told me its was only midcycle pain:( the pain scared me to death as i could'nt walk n evrytime i sneezed or cough the pain was torching my groin area. just got the pain last couple months ..hmm wondering now if my ovaries is working properly now:D got m\c last year n still ttc:(

since this thread started I m/c and then conceived and everything going great (touch wood)! It took me over a year and I'm a young thang, keep going it will happen xx


----------



## PJ32

PrayerfulHope said:


> Just a big FYI
> 
> Ovulation cramps occur in your RIGHT side of your belly, around where your appendix is. That's why some women (like me) end up in the hospital with the doctors looking for appendicitis while they are ovulating.
> 
> Weird huh? I never knew until I ended up in the ER! LOL!

OOOOh same thing happened to me last week, only CD6 although my AF was 4 days late last cycle so would have been CD10 of a 25 day cycle! 

I thought my appendix was about to rupture! Good job we managed a little BD'ing prior to the pain!:dohh:


----------



## xsamx

I get really bad cramps really low down in the middle of my uterus/bowels,it lasts anything from 5 mins to half hour and sometimes it builds up and comes to a peak and it makes me feel sick and light headed and i have ti lie down,i have even passed put befor due to the pain,i went to the doctors and they did tests a colonoscopy and ultrasound and couldnt find anything. since iv been ttc iv realised that they come every month around ovulation so after years of suffering and worrying somethings wrong i can finally but a reason to it and it doesnt feel as bad,cant beleve the doctors didnt pick it up before xx


----------



## Isabel209

hi girls, i had a laparoscopy where i get my uterus and ovaries tested and got good results. all ok. before the lap, i used to be very dry but now the first cycle after the lap, i had a lot of EWCM. We bd'ed but since ovulation, i am experiencing pain in my lower abdominal in the middle. its being very hot so i feel tired. i am hungry but when i eat, it hurts my stomach and feel like throwing up. Could it be IBS? or could it be that i am pregnant? i am 10dpo.. and have been ttc for 14months now with no success :(


----------

